# About the Ibanez Gibraltar standard Bridge



## Ericbrujo (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, i need some advice, im thinking of getting an Ibanez RGA42fm but i have never played a guitar with a Fixed bridge, my question is.... does anyone know if this bridge, the Gibraltar Standard Bridge, is adjustable ?, if i buy this guitar i will use it in Drop-B tuning to play metal.

By the way, http://www.myspace.com/hanamachimusic <--- my band


----------



## HamBungler (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, it is adjustable.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 8, 2009)

Very adjustable, actually. The bridge design is really quite ingenious, if you ask me. The saddles can be moved around a lot.


----------



## Ericbrujo (Dec 8, 2009)

Loomer said:


> Very adjustable, actually. The bridge design is really quite ingenious, if you ask me. The saddles can be moved around a lot.



Really ?, then im buying this guitar then, thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Ketzer (Dec 8, 2009)

Ericbrujo said:


> Really ?, then im buying this guitar then, thanks for the help guys.




They're fuckin great guitars, too. the Ibanez actives aren't bad, but they can be directly swapped out for EMGs.


----------



## Dickicker (Dec 8, 2009)

Ketzer said:


> They're fuckin great guitars, too. the Ibanez actives aren't bad, but they can be directly swapped out for EMGs.


 

Holy shit really? THey have a quick connect thing like EMGs? And does the guitars wih the Mid boost get effected?


----------



## Elysian (Dec 8, 2009)

It's a great bridge, I absolutely love the design of the Gibraltor. One of the most comfy fixed bridges ever too.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 8, 2009)

agreed, the bridge (if its the same im thinking of) was amazing on my Ibanez SZ520QM.


----------



## Ketzer (Dec 8, 2009)

Dickicker said:


> Holy shit really? THey have a quick connect thing like EMGs? And does the guitars wih the Mid boost get effected?



don't know about the quik-connect, having never taken one apart, but the stock pickups are all active, and the whole thing is already wired for them. no trouble at all to remove the Lo-Zs and install the EMGs, would take 10 minutes tops, and all the existing circuitry would work fine.


----------



## HamBungler (Dec 8, 2009)

Ketzer said:


> don't know about the quik-connect, having never taken one apart, but the stock pickups are all active, and the whole thing is already wired for them. no trouble at all to remove the Lo-Zs and install the EMGs, would take 10 minutes tops, and all the existing circuitry would work fine.



Actually, there may be a bit of wiring you'll have to do as the Ibanez actives run on AA batteries and EMGs use 9 volt batteries. Also, I'm not sure the pot values are the same either. Be sure to check these factors out, but if you get EMGs/Blackouts they come with all the hardware anyway so if you can solder a little bit you'll be fine.


----------



## Ericbrujo (Dec 9, 2009)

HamBungler said:


> Actually, there may be a bit of wiring you'll have to do as the Ibanez actives run on AA batteries and EMGs use 9 volt batteries. Also, I'm not sure the pot values are the same either. Be sure to check these factors out, but if you get EMGs/Blackouts they come with all the hardware anyway so if you can solder a little bit you'll be fine.



I was thinking of getting a Blackout. Let see how that works


----------



## elrrek (Dec 9, 2009)

Look out if you are trying to get spare parts for a Gibraltar bridge though, I have been trying to get some tiny screws for the Gibraltar custom on my MMM1 for 9 months now and it's been a complete fail. At one pint I had an Ibanez main dealer in the UK tell me they could get te parts and then they told me Japan forgot to post them


----------



## lava (Dec 9, 2009)

Do you guys like the Gibraltar Standard better than the Plus? 

I have an RGA121 with the Plus. Love the guitar, but I have found that the oversized bolts on either side of the bridge that hold it in place really get in the way of my palm. Thought I might have been imagining it, but tried an RG with regular hardtail bridge in a store the other day and immediately liked it better.


----------



## Ericbrujo (Dec 14, 2009)

lava said:


> Do you guys like the Gibraltar Standard better than the Plus?
> 
> I have an RGA121 with the Plus. Love the guitar, but I have found that the oversized bolts on either side of the bridge that hold it in place really get in the way of my palm. Thought I might have been imagining it, but tried an RG with regular hardtail bridge in a store the other day and immediately liked it better.



Well, i have played the RGA121, i found that the bridge is quite comfy, but thats me.


----------

